# Flashing charge light on K2?



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

I am on vacation, and tried to charge my kindle with a 4-outlet USB AC adapter.  The other items plugged into the outlet are charging fine, and the Kindle will charge when plugged into my computer.  I've switched locations on the outlet, which didn't help.  Every time I try to charge via the wall charger I get a blinking/flashing yellow light (rather than a  steady light).  Any ideas?    I googled the problem, and read the user guide, but came up empty handed.  Thanks in advace- y'all are such a helpful group!


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

Has no one had this problem?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

In the last week, I think there have been three different threads on this topic.... From our collective experiences, a flashing light indicates that the power going to the Kindle is not steady.... So, there is a problem with:

the outlet
or
the power adapter
or
the power cord
or
the battery on the Kindle
or
the USB port on the Kindle

Since you indicate that the Kindle will charge via USB, we can narrow it down to a faulty power adapter.


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank for you help.  However, the power adapter charges my cell phone in each of the four outlets.  I'm not sure why the Kindle won't charge, and hoped that someone had a similar experience, using a non-OEM charger.  I'll search again to see if those posts turn up.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My guess is the your particular USB hub is not providing enough power to the Kindle.... Do you have a link to your particular hub?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The last person I saw having a flashing charge problem simply moved it to another power outlet and it worked fine (with the wall outlet).  I assume you've tried it in other wall outlets or?  Seems like even if the outlet might work for other things, or seem to, it can go haywire on charging a Kindle.


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

I did move outlets on the wall. The USB hub I'm using is this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Lenmar-ACUSB4-Adapter-Powered-Devices/dp/B001BWLA8W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1245035323&sr=8-1

I'm not sure why it's not working, but I always travel with my MacBook, so I will charge my Kindle via usb-computer for now.

Thanks to all who are helping to solve this annoying dilemma!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Not sure why it's not working either.... The output specs are well within range to power the Kindle....

I suggest you put a review up on the product page on Amazon, so others who may purchase to charge a Kindle will know that there could be potential problems with charging.


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

I've submitted a review including this information.  Hopefully no one else will be disappointed!  I love both the Kindle2 and the USB travel charger- they just don't play well together!


----------

